# This Crappy Economy crimping my style



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It is Slowly changing my life style.
Every thing is getting more expensive, most noticeable is gas.
But its every thing, food, nothing to go in to wal mart and drop $400 for 3 weeks of grocery's, used to be ( Last year ) $300 for a month. THATS a lot. My water bill, electricity, Car/ house insurance, BOAT insurance! Every thing. DONT even get me started on medical and taxes. But it's all cutting in to my PLAY budget. I used to go out an a fishing/hunting/scouting trip at a MINUMUM of once a week. NOW if I can do one twice a month I'll have to skip a meal or two, WTH ? I'm planning a two day outing calling and bass fishing and will be surprised it if comes in under $150 a day !!!! Gas, food, and alike. CRAP I'll have to get another part time job to pay it all but then I won't have ant time to do it.








One day I have to replace my old Suburban that will take a bunch of EXTRA hours work , I can't call it over time I only work 25 hours a week now but,to make a payment.
I AM SURE GLAD THE ECONOMY IS FIXED!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I hear you there, as we do 90% of our shopping in the states and are always talking about how much things are slowly creeping up in the states, here you just add 40 > 60 % more as to what you are spending.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Its hard here too


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You only live once. Better get out and do some hunting. :usflag: In some countries, you can't even do that!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

No doubt prices are creeping up....one issue (Ok, you hit a nerve) is Ethanol. Farmers may love the high corn prices (And for my farmer friends I'm happy), however high corm means high feed. High feed means higher meat and dairy prices. Ethanol is nothing but diluted gas. I have to drive to Iowa to find a pump without 10% Ethanol. I suppose they still offer real gas in the heart of Ethanol production, because the locals know the difference.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

natty,not to mention you get less mpg with ethanol.

sure you pay a little less for a gl of ethanol blended gas than straight gas.

but when you go less miles per gallon you need to use more gls of blended fuel to travel the same distance on straight gas

so is there really a savings at the pump

my math tells me no there isnt

and not to mention how hard ethanol is on a fuel system,it eats aluminum fuel lines,destroy the needle and seats in carburators,can burn valves etc.

this is why folks who leave their lawn mowerss,weed whackers,snow blowers,etc fueled up in the off season cant get them to run well the next season


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't sweat it .just put it all on plastic,when you hit your limit just get another card . it's free money eventually just file bankrupcy an start over. it's the new american way atriot:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote said:


> don't sweat it .just put it all on plastic,when you hit your limit just get another card . it's free money eventually just file bankrupcy an start over. it's the new american way atriot:


sounds like the obama plan

vote for me and you wont have to pay for anything


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: In :usflag: it is becoming the nation of the freeloader, expecting the gooberment to give them :twocents:. The only problem here is the :twocents: doesn't grow on trees. The latest report I say, said only 47.7% of the work force is actually working full time. The rest that are working are part time and that is not that many people as most have given up looking for work.

Not a good sign for the economy to grow as it is the small business that causes the growth. Got to love America, the land of the free and the home of some very stupid people in our government.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

rain falls on the just and unjust alike. soon we will all pay the piper. till then eat ,drink, be merry for tomorow everything and maybe everyone you care about will die!I know that sounds dark but that's actually my optomistic side,I reaLLY EXPECT IT TO ALL COME CRASHING DOWN ANY SECOND.I USED TO HAVE HOPE THAT WE WOULD TURN IT AROUND, NO MORE.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It will have to turn around. It is a matter of when and how that concerns me and at what cost will it take ? I look at my children and grand kids and it hurts me to think of the things they will never know and maybe never be able to experience !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

YEP, SADDENS ME ALSO. the cost will be blood.

history bears witness that the public never believes freedom will be lost untill it is. and once lost, that generation seldom will see it again


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We must remain vigilant, because time is running out to turn our futures around: http://www.ammoland.com/2014/07/freedom-is-not-free/#axzz38qmahAeQ


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So true Glen.


----------

